# Wanted - Bee*R B5 Wheels



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

Searching for these wheels if anyone has any leads


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Buy some Rota GTR wheels and get some Bee R stickers. Wheel are practically the same. Don’t pay the JDM tax Bee wheels will attract.


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Wow!! I didn't think I would live to see that day that Younus advising somebody to go for the famous 'chocolate' Rotas!! :smokin:


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

Lol... trust me I've contemplated the Rotas over the B5s but to me the Rotas really have nothing on the them. They may look similar but it's the small details that sets it apart and, what I think, makes the B5s a really beautiful set of wheels.

Anyway small update, fortunately I've found a set at a price similar to a brand new set of Rotas haha.

I would never have bought wheels but with the B5s I really can't resist.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Weigh them


----------

